

The iPhone and iPod touch: Leading the way to better web apps - aston
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/09/the-iphone-and-.html

======
far33d
I just thought of something... is the iPod Touch / iPhone the apple stealth
entry into tablet computing? If so, it's a classic way to do a good market
entry - give something to people that they KNOW they want (a better iPod and
better cell phone) and then transition them into the thing they didn't even
think of (a personal computer controlled completely with their hands, that
they carry everywhere, all the time)

